# http://dogstrainingtools.com/2018/04/30/target-stick-dog-tricks/



## deni007 (Aug 7, 2018)

Stand up straight and keep your stand out with the goal that you have the cope with and the base of the stick is touching the ground. Presently just request that your canines circle round the stick beef up and compensate. The prop and furthermore circle the circle the place the dog consistently circumvents the stick until counseled to stop.Dog coaches love this lure because it is exquisite exciting advertisement a fantastic utilization of a prop to finish and brilliant canines free-form schedule.


----------



## jonaberns (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi i really love to have great ideals about pets as a whole because i love them with so much paission so am new here and i would want to add and share what i have as well thanks.
rottweilerbreeds.com


----------

